
Dozens at Facebook unite to challenge its ‘intolerant’ liberal culture - Leary
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/28/facebook-employees-challenge-intolerant-liberal-ulture-.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17864026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17864026)

